# Problems editing posts.



## dave r (20 Aug 2013)

At the moment if I click on Edit the window opens but its blank, I have to click on the more options button to show the post and edit it. I'm told other people are having similar issues. I'm on on Firefox 23.00 on Lubuntu 13.04.

Thread mundane news posts 2490, 2502, 2506 and 2508


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Aug 2013)

Same here, Firefox too. 23.00.1. There seems to be a workaround by choosing ''more options'' in the post you want to edit and it's just worked for me, though apparently not for everyone. 

And thanks for reporting the problem. Saved me the trouble.... :lazy:


----------



## classic33 (20 Aug 2013)

Mine was in trying to reply to a post, which has since disappeared. Missing post would have been #24, now mine is.
Today at 17:54
Bar/banner across the page stated that I did not have permission to view the page.


----------



## classic33 (20 Aug 2013)

Got this from Geeks Chat
http://www.geekschat.net/threads/normal-serice-will-resume-shortly.4562/#post-16733


----------



## Shaun (21 Aug 2013)

The version of XenForo forum software we're currently using has a known bug regarding editing in Firefox 23 - you need to click More Options ... and use the full editor.

I'm planning on upgrading CC to the latest version of XenForo in a week or so which will resolve the problem.


----------



## dave r (22 Aug 2013)

Shaun said:


> The version of XenForo forum software we're currently using has a known bug regarding editing in Firefox 23 - you need to click More Options ... and use the full editor.
> 
> I'm planning on upgrading CC to the latest version of XenForo in a week or so which will resolve the problem.


 
Cheers Shaun


----------



## HLaB (22 Aug 2013)

I cant update this browser, IE8.0 (IT wont allow it :-( ) but for some reason I can edit a post as normal first time but if I want to do it a second time I have to go into more options but I just live with it as I know where the problem lies; I have no problems with Firefox at home


----------



## Shaun (23 Aug 2013)

HLaB said:


> I cant update this browser, IE8.0 (IT wont allow it :-( ) but for some reason I can edit a post as normal first time but if I want to do it a second time I have to go into more options but I just live with it as I know where the problem lies; I have no problems with Firefox at home


 
This may also be fixed in the update.


----------

